# Advice on replacing Bathroom window (w/pics)



## jasesun23 (Nov 17, 2011)

I demoed my bathroom and while everything is open I'd though it would be the right time to replace the 60 year old wood window there. the window is outside the tub so don't have to worry about water. I know nothing about windows. Might end up having to hire someone but cant hurt to try myself first. 
Anyone with experience please advise on how to proceed.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It would be faster and cheaper to just buy a replacement window, remove that old storm window and have that sill covered with matching coil stock like you have now.
The whole thing could be done in about an hour. You would just have to hire someone to bend and and install the coil stock.
If not you would need to order a new constrution window with nailing fins.
Just measure the outside of the frame of the window you have now and they can make one the exact same size. In most cases there's little chance someone's going to have a window on the shelf that will fit so check into that before removing the old window. A special order window should cost no more. Almost every window I order is made to order.
The least expencive place to buy a window may be your local siding supplyer.

To get the window out your going to have to remove that coil stock on the outside. I just use a nail punch to drive in the trim nails, and cut the caulking with a razer knife. Should just pop off.
Once that's off you have to remove the old outside trim around the window.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Where's the window?:laughing:... The sashes are already gone, so half the demo is done. Joe's advice on how to proceed is good. 
If you want a step by step guide, there are plenty of youtube videos etc if you search for them, but your setup is about as straight-forward as it gets.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That coil stock looks like it's Bay Berry in color and someone used white nails.
A simple fix is to use finger nail polish to touch them up when done.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

looks like royal brown to me... Maybe my screen color is off.


----------



## jasesun23 (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. I'm going to have to look up all the lingo to follow exactly what everyone is talking about but I think I should be able to do this. I ran into some other issues with the bathroom which I have in another thread. 

http://www.diychatroom.com/f5/need-advice-bathroom-subflooring-133123/#post848679

there is insulation that I'm worried might contain asbestos so I'm going to get that tested first. Since I can't mess with the insulation right now I'll get working on the window in a little bit. 

The coil stock is brown if i'm talking about the correct piece. 

thanks again for all the advice
Jay


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

sounds good.


----------



## jasesun23 (Nov 17, 2011)

See that is how much I don't know about windows. Did not even know what a replacement vs a new construction window was.
If you guys were going to to do it at this point with everything exposed would you go replacement or new construction? 
Please let me know if this is correct. If I went replacement. I wouldn't remove anything else except the screen frame? I'd leave the sides and sill. The sides have those slots where the old windows slid up and down (picture 3). Also with replacement I'm going to have the old insulation around the sides and sill that are already there? 
With new construction I remove everything inside the pink insulation basically? (pic 4 and 5). I'll have a bigger window this way. And can correct and poor insulation from the old window setup. 

Seems at this point the right move would be new construction? Any negative to new construction beside the extra time to remove the old window? 

Lot of questions there. The window sill is sloped and the sides have all those channels. Would a replacement work well in this situation. 

Thanks 
Jay


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

You've got it about right... Although given that the interior is exposed, you could insulate around the old frame. That said, it would not be much more work to get a bigger window by ripping out the old one. It can work either way... If I were you, in this state, I'd probably just rip it all the way out and go full frame ( new construction).


----------



## jasesun23 (Nov 17, 2011)

After watching a bunch of videos about flashing windows. Am I going to be able to get to install the window without removing a bunch of siding? I don't mind removing the brown trim but the white metal siding seems like it would be too complicated to remove and then try to replace with something similar


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No idea what that white stuff on the sides of the windows is. Looks like concreat or stucko.
Should be able to just remove the brown trin and under that it looks like there's going to be just a piece of pine trim. Use a cats paw pry bar to remove the nails.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

jasesun23 said:


> there is insulation that I'm worried might contain asbestos so I'm going to get that tested first. Since I can't mess with the insulation right now I'll get working on the window in a little bit.


You're already renovating an entire room that could possibly be contaminated with lead paint dust. A little asbestos ain't gonna hurt.....


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Take your pictures to a good lumber yard, Or better yet have them come out and measure a new one for you.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

No siding removal necessary. Just the brown trim and the wood underneath it.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

MJW said:


> You're already renovating an entire room that could possibly be contaminated with lead paint dust. A little asbestos ain't gonna hurt.....


We are all gonna die from the lead....:hang:


----------



## Jkslate (Jan 22, 2008)

Most people I know are gonna die from all the Lacquer thinner long before they have to worry about the lead dust! :laughing:


----------



## jasesun23 (Nov 17, 2011)

Good news is I won't be dying from asbestos, at least for this job. I'm leaning towards a new construction window, but if I was going to go replacement window what would I do with all those channels on the side. I have 6 more windows in 3 bedrooms just like this that could use replacing. Replacement windows sound much easier especially for the other rooms. All the videos I've watched on replacement windows have what looks like flat sides, bottom and top in the area that the window will fill. With all those channels on the side there is no way to get a good fit.


----------

